# Fav Dog Training Products



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

Here's my list of favorite dog training products:
http://designerpuppys.blogspot.com/2012/10/my-list-of-outstanding-dog-training.html

What's your favorite product?

What's worked for you and your pup?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

My favourite dog training products are...

A Clicker
High Value Treats
and an enthusiastic owner


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Clockers are great.


----------

